# "O caminho das pedras"



## Iztac

HOLA 

estoy traduciendo un libro de portugués a español y hay expresiones que, como de costumbre, no se encuentran en los diccionarios. Ojalá que alguien pueda ayudarme!! 

La primera es "o caminho das pedras" Se me hace que puede significar simplemente un sendero o camino, pero no sé si tiene alguna connotación de dificultad o algo así. 

Transcribo el párrafo completo en que aparece, primero en portugués, y luego en mi versión al español:



Neste livro, abordo os principias componentes do relacionamento professor-aluno. De início, faço uma correlação entre aprender e comer – e o professor é o mestre-cuca da sua matéria. Falo ainda sobre “o caminho das pedras” para que o aprendiz, da ingenuidade, chegue à sabedoria.

Trad. : 
	En este libro abordo los principales elementos de la relación profesor-alumno. Al principio realizo una correlación entre aprender y comer, donde el profesor es el propio cocinero de su materia. También hablo sobre “el sendero de las piedras” ?¿?¿?? para que el aprendiz, partiendo de la ingenuidad, llegue a la sabiduría.	

GRACIAS


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Caminho das pedras" es una expresión que viene de un chiste. Te lo cuento para que lo entiendas:
- Cristo estaba andando sobre la superficie del agua seguido de Pedro. Tomás mira a los dos y dice a Pedro: me gustaría también andar sobre el agua. Pedro le dice: basta tener fe. Ven y anda. 
Tomás entra en el agua pero se hunde. Dice: Pedro, ¡no consigo!
Pedro le dice: ¡hombre de poca fe! ¡Tienes que creer! Ven y anda.
A lo que Cristo le dice: Pedro, deja de molestar y enséñale el camino de las piedras.

Significa por lo tanto una solución facil pero no siempre visible/obvia.

(Espero no haber ofendido a nadie con el chiste)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Buenísimo. A nadie puede ofender algo tan inocente y amable. Hace años oí en gallego el mismo chiste pero más jalonado de expresiones vulgares.
Sé que hay alguna expresión coloquial y simpática en español para el concepto que recubre "caminho-das-pedras", pero ahora no me viene a la cabeza. Si alquien antes no da con ella, prometo interesarme en el asunto. A ver si hay suerte.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Acabo de ver que ya hubo un thread para "caminho das pedras" en el forum de portugués. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=159671
La definición de Vanda aunque un poco larga, está perfecta.

Ya en otro site encontré una sugerencia para la traducción al inglés: "treasure map". Me gustó, creo que refleja bien el sentido. Dejo entonces esta primera idea: caminho das pedras = mapa del tesoro.


----------



## nilperez

WhoSoyEu said:


> Acabo de ver que ya hubo un thread para "caminho das pedras" en el forum de portugués. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=159671
> La definición de Vanda aunque un poco larga, está perfecta.
> .



Según lo que entiendo de la explicación de Vanda. Me parece que una opción sería _*atajo*_. Qué piensan?


----------



## Iztac

Muchas gracias a todos, WhoSouEu, XiaoRoel y Nilperez.

Creo que "atajo" sería una buena solución...

Y me encanta la anécdota, creo que en español existe el chiste pero no llegó a formarse una locución verbal equivalente al "caminho das pedras"...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Más que "atajo" creo que sería mejor decir "medios (meios)". Ve como quedaría en portugués:

Falo ainda sobre os meios para que o aprendiz, da ingenuidade, chegue à sabedoria.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá.

No ultimo post do outro fio tem uma pista:  *la receta*.

_También hablo sobre la "receta" para que el aprendiz, partiendo de la ingenuidad, llegue a la sabiduría. _

Abraços.


----------



## Iztac

"La receta", ¡claro! eso suena mucho mejor que "el atajo", que suena como una forma de ahorrarse trabajo, que no creo que sea lo que el autor quiso decir con el famoso "caminho de pedras". 

Lástima que la imagen se pierda en español... ni modo!!

Gracias a todos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Polo aquele de ser tradutor esteve a dar voltas nos miolos a unha expresión fraseolóxica, ben conhecida por toda a gente cá na Espanha, que puidesse dar a mesma ideia que "caminho das pedras" no Brasil. Achei uma que vem expressar a mesma ideia e é bem popular, já que todos conheçem bem cá: "la madre del cordero". É aproximadamente a mesma coisa. Assim a minha tradução seria: 


> En este libro, abordo los principales componentes de la relación profesor-alumno. Al comienzo, establezco una correlación entre aprender y comer –y el profesor es el jefe de cocina de su materia. Además hablo sobre “la madre del cordero” para que el aprendiz, desde la ingenuidad, llegue al saber.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Hay una palabra española _ya en desuso_, emparentada con el gallego _aqueloutrar_, usada en una comedia muy famosa en España en los años treinta (y absolutamente desternillante) de Pedro Muñoz Seca, "_La Venganza de Don Mendo_" (hay una genial versión cinematográfica de Fernando Fernán Gómez) que también vendría al pelo para traducir "_caminho das pedras_". Pero la referencia cultural ya se le escaparía a casi todos. La palabra es "*quillotro*". 
El empobrecimiento cultural actual es tal, que los traductores tenemos que recorrer sendas tortuosísimas para traducir con propiedad y ser entendidos por nuestros posibles lectores.


----------



## stabu

¿Está diciendo WhoSoyEu, que la frase viene de ese chiste? No, pregunto por que me sorprende que tenga semejante fuente. La verdad es que ante todo me encanta el concepto. Solo espero que el autor entregue lo que promete.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

stabu said:


> ¿Está diciendo WhoSoyEu, que la frase viene de ese chiste? No, pregunto por que me sorprende que tenga semejante fuente. La verdad es que ante todo me encanta el concepto. Solo espero que el autor entregue lo que promete.


Hay varias expresiones en Brasil que vienen de chistes. De las que me acuerdo:
- Senta que o leão é manso.
- Guerra é guerra.
Si quieren saber los chistes mándenme un mensaje privado porque estas no son tan inocentes.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

También creo que en ése contexto le iría muy bien la frase "luz en el camino" muy común en español.  Un atajo me suena a la opción fácil, y receta resuena a fórmula (dentro de ése contexto). "Luz en el camino" puede alejarse de un contexto religioso o poético y creo que funcionaría perfectamente.  "O caminho das pedras" en ese caso hace referencia a un sendero firme -proporcionado por el profesor- donde el alumno puede pisar fuerte.  Estoy convencida que puede usarse "claridad" simplemente, pero la idea sería usar una frase hecha.




Iztac said:


> HOLA
> 
> estoy traduciendo un libro de portugués a español y hay expresiones que, como de costumbre, no se encuentran en los diccionarios. Ojalá que alguien pueda ayudarme!!
> 
> La primera es "o caminho das pedras" Se me hace que puede significar simplemente un sendero o camino, pero no sé si tiene alguna connotación de dificultad o algo así.
> 
> Transcribo el párrafo completo en que aparece, primero en portugués, y luego en mi versión al español:
> 
> 
> 
> Neste livro, abordo os principias componentes do relacionamento professor-aluno. De início, faço uma correlação entre aprender e comer – e o professor é o mestre-cuca da sua matéria. Falo ainda sobre “o caminho das pedras” para que o aprendiz, da ingenuidade, chegue à sabedoria.
> 
> Trad. :
> En este libro abordo los principales elementos de la relación profesor-alumno. Al principio realizo una correlación entre aprender y comer, donde el profesor es el propio cocinero de su materia. También hablo sobre “el sendero de las piedras” ?¿?¿?? para que el aprendiz, partiendo de la ingenuidad, llegue a la sabiduría.
> 
> GRACIAS


----------

